# Soaking wet cabin filter



## ede39 (Nov 14, 2020)

I just pulled the cabin filter from my X3 and it's soaked. Rain pretty hard the other day and I haven't driven the car since. Are they supposed to be sopping wet like that? I did plan to replace the trim piece along the bottom of the windshield as it's pretty trashed and there are some gaps that would let water down past that trim vs. around it.


----------

